# Wechsel von Haupt+Nebenhand auf eine Zweihandwaffe



## xashija (19. März 2008)

Ich trage mit meiner Priesterin zur Zeit einen Dolch in der Haupthand  und die "Kugel des Seelenfressers" in der Nebenhand. Möchte ich nun sehen, wie sich ein zweihändiger Stab an meiner Priesterin macht, verschwindet die Nebenhand im "Nichts" und bliebt auch unauffindbar. Nur den Dolch kann ich in die Zwischenablage legen (evtl. Änderungsvorschlag: Beide Items automatisch in den Rucksack verschieben?)

Weiterer Bug: Klicke ich mit Linksklick auf die leere Schildhand, werden mir in der Schnellsuche Waffen vorgeschlagen die eigentlich nur in der Waffenhand tragbar sind (steht sogar unter "Slot - Waffenhand" drin). Hierbei fehlen ebenfalls die Vorschläge von Schildhandgegenständen die keine Waffen sind (wie eben die Kugel des Seelenfressers, da diese als "Rüstung" eingeordnet ist).

Noch ein kleiner Vorschlag (bei dem ich nicht weis in wieweit er umsetzbar ist): Tooltips per Mouseover bei den Item-Namen im Suchfeld. Man erkennt nicht auf den ersten Blick welche Gegenstände für Caster, Heiler oder Nahkämpfer geeignet sind.

So genug getestet für heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MLK1006 (19. März 2008)

warum schreibt ein buffed mitarbeiter einen bug?
Fixe ihn! 

 : )


----------

